# Sticky  Straps Sales Corner - Rules & Guidelines!



## Ernie Romers

*Sales Corner Rules & Guidelines
*
*Replies are disabled* in all sales corners. Instead contact the seller by private messaging.

*Non-sponsors* are *prohibited from linking to or naming websites *(i.e. within usernames, avatars, signatures, homepage hyperlinks, profiles, image watermarks, and product pictures), and from adding or referencing outside promotional material of any kind. Anything which Watchuseek feels harms the interests of our paying sponsors, or abuses our generous offer of allowing members to sell the odd strap or two for free, will be removed.


This Sales Corner is open to *all kinds of straps sellers!*
Each sales post must have *a good* *description* *of the strap*
Each sales post must have *an asking* *price *(and *leave all ad content and the price after you sold your items for future references*)
The item for sale must be in possession of the seller
You must *indicate to* *where* *you will sell* (Geographical restrictions like: CONUS, Worldwide, Europe, Asia)
By *describing a sales transaction as a "Friends & Family" or "no fee option" *to avoid legitimate fees (i.e. Paypal), is *illegal* and violates WUS rules and is subject to thread deletion or account suspension
*Do NOT list any fake or counterfeit replica straps *(Homage or sterile straps without false branding are ok). Ignoring this rule leads to the banning of your account
*All straps sellers* are allowed to post or BUMP up to *5* *different* items *per 24 hours*
*Sponsors* are allowed to *post in all available sales corners* at Watchuseek
*Bumps* (*B*ring *U*p *M*y *P*ost) *and relists* are limited to *once per 12 hours*
*No* links to eBay auctions here. Please visit our *eBay Auctions* Forum instead
*No* *Wanted to buy* (WTB) here. Please visit our *Wanted To Buy Forum* instead
*No* *Wanted to* *Trade* (WTT) here. Please visit our *Wanted To Trade Forum* instead
*No* *online discussions* are permitted here. You should *contact the seller by PM or e-mail only*. For discussions use our *Straps & Bracelets forum*

*TIPS*:


Add (link or upload) an *actual image of the strap*!
Consider posting *your sale/trade experience* with WUS members in our *Watch Deals* section. *References are valuable* for all involved and help make Watchuseek a better site.

_*Please note that:*_


Moderators reserve the right *to delete any questionable posts*
Moderators reserve the right *to suspend or ban your account if you fail to follow the rules without any notice*

*Final Note:* Watchuseek is not responsible for any misrepresentations or problems in completing a deal represented here. Violation of these rules may result in deletion of your post(s) or disciplinary measures. Please also read our general *Forum Rules & Guidelines*

We wish you a good business!​
Best regards, 
Watchuseek Staff ​


----------



## DragonJade

Rules updated!

Look at this one in particular:



> *Non-sponsors* are prohibited from linking to or naming websites, and from adding or referencing outside promotional material of any kind. Anything which Watchuseek feels harms the interests of our paying sponsors, or abuses our generous offer of allowing members to sell the odd strap or two for free, will be removed.


----------

